# Just a Simple Picture



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Cuuuuuttteeeee!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> Cuuuuuttteeeee!


You are sweet, thanks


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

you look nice. sympathically.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

"I don't have a library card 
But do you mind if I check you out? 
I like your skeletal structure, baby 
You're an ectomorph, no doubt 
Your face is real symmetrical 
And your nostrils are so nice 
I wish that I was cross-eyed, boy 
So I could see you twice" 
- Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> "I don't have a library card
> But do you mind if I check you out?
> I like your skeletal structure, baby
> You're an ectomorph, no doubt
> ...


That was...weird.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> That was...weird.


No worries David. You are a nice looking man.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

can't see anything


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Aaand now I can. Veddy nice, I'm diggin the beanie ^.^


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

-


----------

